# looking to upgrade old rig, need advice



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 1, 2010)

As the title states im looking to stay cheap, i am going to reuse my CPU, ram and case.

The rest is garbage, as i think the PSU took the GPU out.

the CPU is a X3220
Ram is Gskill Dominators 1066mhz
case Cooler Master CM690

running the cpu and the ram on another computer they passed the torture test on the uBCD.



So i don't have a budget but im looking to replace the mobo, Gpu and psu.

im looking to drop the money for a PSU and maybe a MOBO this may check, so any suggestions. or the gfx card first?

I am looking at the Nvida GTX 4 series

Something like this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130550

Also is there much difference between the GTX ansd GTS series?


the motherboard and the PSU are still up for grabs, ide like a PSu around 700-900watts  and 

i was thinking 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256034



Now the mobo i haven't a clue, but i want one that is 775 and has ddr 2 capability, but if you guys can convince me to go ddr3 for little expense then go for it.


----------



## wolf (Oct 1, 2010)

are you dead set on staying on the socket 775? personally I'd hold out for a new CPU/RAM/MOBO from the new sandy bridge CPU's coming out later this year, its only a few months away.

that or a current P55 mobo and core i5 760 would run circles around that Xeon CPU, especially when overclocked.

as for the PSU I'd look at either Corsair 700-900w range, or an Enermax.

then as GPU's go again there are new cards launching really soon, AMD's 6000 series, otherwise the GTX460 or GTX470 at the lowest price you can find are both a great card.


----------



## Obsidian86 (Oct 1, 2010)

Antec TruePower New TP-750 750W Continuous Power A...

rather get this that 800 is a very old spec not bad but you can get better for less


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 1, 2010)

im thinking P55 mobo then, any suggestions as i have heard DFI no longer has blood iron's


----------



## Paintface (Oct 2, 2010)

Here is the list i made 

PSU $90
CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI

Mainboard $140
GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD3 LGA 1156 Intel P55

CPU $210
Intel Core i5-760 Lynnfield 2.8GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 

RAM $87
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 

GPU $225
MSI N460GTX CYCLONE 1GD5/OC GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 2, 2010)

pepsi71ocean said:


> As the title states im looking to stay cheap, i am going to reuse my CPU, ram and case.
> 
> The rest is garbage, as i think the PSU took the GPU out.
> 
> ...



according to your rid spec i'd only suggest you this: 

don't waste your money on s1156, if anything that's below i7 860 would not be much of difference compare to your x3220. maybe 8~15% performance increase but it is not that worthy for such upgrade. if you have some piece of gold on your hand you better go 1366 and get at least i7 950 or above for actual upgrade. or else save some cash and wait for sandy bridge.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 3, 2010)

i can't seem to find any ddr2 S775 mobo's, i guess the 775 is dead, ide hate to think my X3220 has no upgrade ability, but then again its been about2 years since i built this rig.

and can you enlighten me to what sandy bridge is?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2010)

@wolf

Less than that for Sandy bridge.

@pepsi

Just Intel's new architecture. Basically, a new socket. Yup you heard right, P55 is now outdated. Maybe it's time for you to go AMD? 

x4 955 Black x4 630 or maybe even an x3 440 (pricing respective)
870 chipset
4GB 1333 cl6 or 1600 cl7 ram

That's what i would base it on.


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sandy Bridge is Intel's new architecture for the core i-series. You've got a long time until its releasse.

As far as your upgrade goes, You can either go core i7 or Phenom II.

TBH your rig is still really good, I really doubt you'll benefit from a upgrade ATM.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> Sandy Bridge is Intel's new architecture for the core i-series. You've got a long time until its releasse.
> 
> As far as your upgrade goes, You can either go core i7 or Phenom II.
> 
> TBH your rig is still really good, I really doubt you'll benefit from a upgrade ATM.



I *THINK* his psu took out close to the whole system.

EDIT:
@Pepsi
Also to add
As far as GPU goes, you got ATi HD6k right around the corner.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 3, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> Sandy Bridge is Intel's new architecture for the core i-series. You've got a long time until its releasse.
> 
> As far as your upgrade goes, You can either go core i7 or Phenom II.
> 
> TBH your rig is still really good, I really doubt you'll benefit from a upgrade ATM.



3 years of F@H killed my PSU and before i knew it most if not the whole system was shot out.



JrRacinFan said:


> Just Intel's new architecture. Basically, a new socket. Yup you heard right, P55 is now outdated. Maybe it's time for you to go AMD?
> 
> x4 955 Black x4 630 or maybe even an x3 440 (pricing respective)
> 870 chipset
> ...



*EDIT:* how does one figure out how well an AMD system will clock up based on FSB speed or HT etic, how would you put together a mobo, cpu and ram, and what about the ATI over the Nvida  for gpu, would the nvida play well with the AMD articure?

are there any socket's that are future proof for the next say 3-5 years, or is Intel going to play a hop up game.

im thinking of going AMD, but im so used to the Intel artichure of over clocking the AMD side seems like chinese to me now.

Do you think that an AMD system would be able to run games like GTA IV, Empire total war, and do it with a really good frame rate.

I think my though is how easy is it to over clock AMD's, its been a while.


*OH, WAIT,* i forgot i have a water cooling set up, and i have to go back and check the CPu water block, but i would like to use it if i can, i have about 95% of the stuff for a water setup.


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 3, 2010)

pepsi71ocean said:


> how does one figure out how well an AMD system will clock up based on FSB speed or HT etic




FSB/HT *x* default multi - i.e. FSB/HT of 270 *x* multi of 13 = 3510MHz

If you've got a AMD black edition you can move the multi alone without touching the FSB/HT.




pepsi71ocean said:


> what about the ATI over the Nvida  for gpu, would the nvida play well with the AMD architecture




A Nvidia GPU plays no differently on a AMD or Intel CPU, likewise, ATI GPUs play no better on a AMD or Intel CPU. 

Buy the best GPU which fits your budget and needs regardless of whether its ATI or NVidia.



pepsi71ocean said:


> are there any socket's that are future proof for the next say 3-5 years, or is Intel going to play a hop up game.



Intel is already changing sockets for Sandy Bridge. There is talks AMD is changing sockets with its bulldozer but will offer backwards compatibility with its socket AM3 and possibly AM2+. 


pepsi71ocean said:


> im thinking of going AMD, but im so used to the Intel architecture of over clocking the AMD side seems like chinese to me now.



Time to broaden your horizons?



pepsi71ocean said:


> Do you think that an AMD system would be able to run games like GTA IV, Empire total war, and do it with a really good frame rate.



Yes, you make it seem like AMD is inferior or something.

I would be more concerned with a video card than run those games, a modern CPU will not restrict you.



pepsi71ocean said:


> I think my though is how easy is it to over clock AMD's, its been a while.



Very, there are tutorials online but I doubt you'll need it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 4, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> Intel is already changing sockets for Sandy Bridge. There is talks AMD is changing sockets with its bulldozer but will offer backwards compatibility with its socket AM3 and possibly AM2+



AM3+ processors won't work on AM3/AM2+ AFAIK. This because the new architecture would be too different compared to the current. The backward compatibility that people talk about, as far as I have understood, refer to the fact that Phenom II/Athlon II CPUs will "fit" on an AM3+ mobo, _not_ that AM3+ CPUs will work on a AM3/AM2+ mobo. It has initially been the goal to design it that way, but it appeared technically impossible (because AMD would else have been forced to drop certain new features in the design).
But I believe there is an AMD employee who regularly visits this forums, so maybe he/she can give some light.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 4, 2010)

Which of the 4 mobo's would you guys chose?

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 4, 2010)

Asrock extreme3. 8x+8x vs 16x+4x, so if you have crossfired/hacked SLI in mind it would work better. Also it has a touch better onboard audio.

EDIT:

If you don't mind buying 2nd hand this is one hell of a deal!!!
[FS][US] Rapidfire's Fire sale. M4A79T Deluxe.


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 4, 2010)

pepsi71ocean said:


> As the title states im looking to stay cheap, i am going to reuse my CPU, ram and case.
> 
> The rest is garbage, as i think the PSU took the GPU out.
> 
> ...




Wait for kepler, it would be worth the wait. I currently have a gtx260 and was going to 
upgrade to a 470 but the difference in performance wont be as drastic as if I were to 
upgrade to a kepler. Save your hard earned money till next year, its going to be a fun one. 
You already have a very capable machine just hold out and get something you are
really going to notice the difference from. 

http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/...ermi-successor-called-kepler-coming-next-year


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Chevalr1c said:


> AM3+ processors won't work on AM3/AM2+ AFAIK. This because the new architecture would be too different compared to the current. The backward compatibility that people talk about, as far as I have understood, refer to the fact that Phenom II/Athlon II CPUs will "fit" on an AM3+ mobo, _not_ that AM3+ CPUs will work on a AM3/AM2+ mobo. It has initially been the goal to design it that way, but it appeared technically impossible (because AMD would else have been forced to drop certain new features in the design).
> But I believe there is an AMD employee who regularly visits this forums, so maybe he/she can give some light.




I'm not saying that a AM3+ CPU will work on AM3 or AM2+motherboard, instead the bulldozer architecture may come in a seperate variety to fit AM3 or AM2+ sockets. Its already been written in the major computer journalism websites that bulldozer will be on AM3 too so they can not go back on their word?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 4, 2010)

How about this list?

Depending on the PSU choice the total price is between 552-772 bucks.
Ide like to stay on the low side of the 552, and im looking between 700-900 watts, any suggestions.

Mobo

ASRock 870 EXTREME3

CPU
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb

gfx
EVGA GTX 470 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5

PSU
??????



Now i have a  D-TEK Fuzion  CPU cooler that says it fits sockets AM2 S754 S939 LGA 775 S478
because it fits AM2 will it fit AM3, im assuming this does fit because the CPU's are backwards compatible maybe the blocks are as well?

also, are there water blocks for the GTX 470 series?

i have hoses, and a radiator as well.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 4, 2010)

Found a water block buts its an EVGA one,

they want another 139 for it, so that 00 dollar graphics card is now 440, would it be cheaper to just buy a hydro FTW edition for 49

http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=012-P3-1479-AR&family=GeForce 400 Series Family&sw=


Or do these "high flow" air coolers work well enough for the system, i can stay on air cooling, but idk if my Xigma tek S1284 would fit on an AM3 mobo.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 4, 2010)

Am3 uses same cooling mounting as am2+. Psu: maybe dark2099's seasonic for $70?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Am3 uses same cooling mounting as am2+. Psu: maybe dark2099's seasonic for $70?



is AM2 and AM2+ the same?

i'll think about it, i ready the Watercooling threads but they all suggest single rail PSU's, and advice on Water cooling this rig?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 5, 2010)

I think im going to add ram and the PSU


G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

PSU
SILVERSTONE OP850 850W

Mobo

ASRock 870 EXTREME3

CPU
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb

gfx
EVGA GTX 470 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5

Grand total 791.95

sound like a good set up?

comments, suggestions please.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2010)

pepsi71ocean said:


> is AM2 and AM2+ the same?


Cooling wise: they are the same. Architecture wise: only a few small differences regarding ht link and northbridge.



pepsi71ocean said:


> i'll think about it, i ready the Watercooling threads but they all suggest single rail PSU's, and advice on Water cooling this rig?



My advice:cpu only- Single dual 120 rad or cpu+gpu- dual loop/dual 120. I say one solid rail or 2 highly rated rails.

And to your above post: if you need to save a touch of cash go down to a 955 Black, or if budget allows up to a 1055t. Don't bother with the 965.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> My advice:cpu only- Single dual 120 rad or cpu+gpu- dual loop/dual 120. I say one solid rail or 2 highly rated rails.
> 
> And to your above post: if you need to save a touch of cash go down to a 955 Black, or if budget allows up to a 1055t. Don't bother with the 965.



Ide like to cut the price down a bit, but i can barely see anywhere to cut prices. i could go with the used PSU, but i guess i should look up and see about a lower wattage PSU.

Would 850 watts be over kill for this system?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2010)

Mushkin Enhanced Silverline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin ...

Thermaltake Toughpower XT TPX-775M 775W ATX 12V v2... -Don't be fooled by the word Thermaltake -CWT built like some Corsairs


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 5, 2010)

i like it, after taxes and shipping its down to 822.

53 bucks in taxes, WTF


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2010)

pepsi71ocean said:


> i like it, after taxes and shipping its down to 822.
> 
> 53 bucks in taxes, WTF



Link me to your full shopping cart via wish list if you dont mind. I wanna take a peak, see if I can cut some corners for you.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Link me to your full shopping cart via wish list if you dont mind. I wanna take a peak, see if I can cut some corners for you.



Newegg.com Account Login Page

EDIT: if that doesn't work can you tell me how to link the wish list, the best i could figure out was to email it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2010)

Can you do a screenshot with TPUCapture? Didn't work, make sure you got it set to share and public.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 5, 2010)

The list is listed as public, but when i try and search for it it says no results found.

here is a hard copy 

Mobo

ASRock 870 EXTREME3

CPU
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb

gfx
EVGA GTX 470 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5

Ram
Mushkin Enhanced Silverline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin ...

PSU
Thermaltake Toughpower XT


Its the psu and ram you selected, plus the mobo, cpu and gfx card from the previous list.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2010)

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

After all is said and done $9 cheaper, little bit lesser gpu but really good cpu and without cutting corners on psu.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 5, 2010)

9 bucks seems like nothing at what im spending, i was thinking of the 965 because at 3.4 ghz stock i can always under clock it and raise the FSB speed for extra performance.

now i just need to dig up 822  bucks, and i'll start by buying the gfx card, then progressing till i have it all bought.

thanks for the help Jr.

if i have questions i'll ask away


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2010)

You're welcome. Don't forget though, the 1055t is a totally different core they are known to get to 4Ghz+ on a good air cooler.

EDIT:

If you're stuck on going 965 there's this combo instead

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

I still think you would be set for a while with the 1055t.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 5, 2010)

i think i'll stick with air cooling for now, 

i would think if the S1284EE can coolm a 65nm intel it should run a 45nm processor well.

athough i have an itching to water cool for the hell of it, but even then this computer will prolly be on 24/7  like the old one was.

from what i gather on water cooling its still a necessity to water cool the graphics cards, but the cpu is not as demanding or needed.

What do you think?


----------



## douglatins (Oct 5, 2010)

I would upgrade it out the window and get a new rig. But that depends how old it is i mean that to Pre core2 era


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I would upgrade it out the window and get a new rig. But that depends how old it is i mean that to Pre core2 era



Only thing pretty much being used out of the old build would be the case. 

@pepsi

WCing is truly not a necessity, you have a good air cooler and a semi decent case for airflow. Migrate over little by little if you want to but it truly is not needed.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 6, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @pepsi
> 
> WCing is truly not a necessity, you have a good air cooler and a semi decent case for airflow. Migrate over little by little if you want to but it truly is not needed.



now do the 470 cards run as hot as the old GTX 280's did?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 6, 2010)

pepsi71ocean said:


> now do the 470 cards run as hot as the old GTX 280's did?



Single 470 in a case with decent airflow is fine on air. It's when you go SLI is when you should also look into wcing the cards.


----------

